# Scalloped blanks



## warthog (Dec 14, 2015)

Some one on here did a tutorial on making a pen blank  that was all scallops. or did I see this some place else. Can anyone help me find this?:question::question::question:


----------



## Marnat3 (Dec 14, 2015)

Try this one

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f56/steps-i-use-scalloping-*long*-89931/


----------



## TurtleTom (Dec 15, 2015)

I went to the link and the most important picture in the series seems to be missing.
Although the author links some help he got from another pen maker: http://www.distinctiveturnings.com/t...ByMarkGisi.pdf
I'm afraid I'm so dense I can't follow either.  Maybe I just need to make some errors and find out what I need to do to fix it.  That usually works.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 15, 2015)

TurtleTom said:


> I went to the link and the most important picture in the series seems to be missing.
> Although the author links some help he got from another pen maker: http://www.distinctiveturnings.com/t...ByMarkGisi.pdf
> I'm afraid I'm so dense I can't follow either.  Maybe I just need to make some errors and find out what I need to do to fix it.  That usually works.




In the link provided go to page #3 all the photos are there. It is a simple procedure. There is alot of info in that thread. The steps are also written out. 

Suggestion would be to start the procedure and if you run into problems or do not understand something, either take a photo or just come here and ask questions. 


To confuse you even more there is another method to making scallops but it does waste a lot of material but the design possibilities are great.


http://www.spswoodturners.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/Making-a-Scalloped-Segmented-Pen-Blank.pdf


----------



## TurtleTom (Dec 15, 2015)

I didn't even have to click the link, I knew which one you were talking about instantly.  He sure had a pile of wood to make one blank.  I decided not to pursue that technique.  I'm currently playing with pine to perfect technique before I waste valuable resources.  
But yikes, I love that pen above my post.


----------



## TurtleTom (Dec 18, 2015)

Material INTENSIVE ! or not, I gotta make one.  This pen of John's hits all the buttons, I'll try something like that but with wood I've harvested.  Thanks for the inspiration John.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 18, 2015)

TurtleTom said:


> Material INTENSIVE ! or not, I gotta make one.  This pen of John's hits all the buttons, I'll try something like that but with wood I've harvested.  Thanks for the inspiration John.




Go for it Tom. Like to see what you come up with. I have some parts I wanted to do for another one with a bit of a twist just sitting on the workbench. It is on my to do list when I get back in the shop.


----------



## TurtleTom (Dec 18, 2015)

Well don't be shy, I've liked everything I have seen you do!


----------



## mike4066 (Dec 18, 2015)

I think this is the photo that is missing from the tutorial. I found it on his Flickr page. https://flic.kr/p/aLVmdn


The rest of his flickr album is amazing definatly worth a visit.   https://www.flickr.com/photos/twise/albums/72157625540272579


----------



## TurtleTom (Dec 18, 2015)

Thanks mike, and especially the Flickr link, I did want to see a lot of his work.  Wow!  There were even a couple of my ideas in there that I was going to try.


----------

